
GitLab is down - roryrjb
https://gitlab.com/
======
roryrjb
[https://status.gitlab.com](https://status.gitlab.com) isn't loading but
GitLab seems to be back up, there's a notice stating: "We will be deploying
GitLab EE 9.3.0-rc3, no downtime is expected." so I'm guessing that was the
culprit.

------
onetom
ah, okay, they are just upgrading and maybe it didn't go well:
[https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/876717704354385920](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/876717704354385920)

------
onetom
indeed, for me too from hong kong.
[https://status.gitlab.com/](https://status.gitlab.com/) also returns "502 Bad
Gateway"

